# pdf.js viewer datei speichern problem



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

also ne freundin hat mich um hilfe gebeten da sie sich wirklich 0 mit computern auskennt und ich halt noch das eine oder andere kann 
von der uni haben sie eine seite bekommen wo ihre profs ihre artikel und so raufsetzen und die schueler sich dort einloggen koennen und dann die artikel dort lesen koennen etc... 
wenn man auf die datei klickt um sie aufzumachen geht ein neues tab auf wo man oben kurz pdf.js sieht und dann laedt das dokument und man sieht es ... die freundin will das ganze aber nicht am pc lesen/lernen sondern will es speichern und drucken koennen ... ich hab das ganze dann ausprobiert und auch ich habe nicht rausgefunden wie man die datei speichern kann ... auf egal welchem weg ich es probiert habe , hat er nur ne htm datei gespeichert ... die wenn man sie aufmachen will , wieder den browser startet -.-
habe gelesen dass man einfach im browser in den einstellungen pdf auf datei speichern sollte ... hat aber keinen unterschied gemacht ... mir wurde nicht angezeigt dass irgendwas gespeichert wurde ... auch einstellen dass die datei separat im richtigen pdf programm dargestellt werden sollte hat nix gebracht ...

ich hoffe jmd von euch hat ne idee oder weiss wie man es umgehen kann, bei weiteren fragen einfach posten 

PS: die einzige lösung die sonst noch bleibt ist jedesmal nen screenshot von jeder seite zu machen und die dann einzuspeichern und das dann zu drucken ... faellt mir jetzt nur noch ein ... ist aber die beschissenste lösung

PPS: habe das ganze in chrome , mozilla und ie ausporbiert ... und hat in allen 3 nicht geklappt ... die uni hat dieses system mit pdf.js gemacht damit die leute auch auf dem handy die dateien lesen koennen ... via internet ... und das in belgien wo es keine vernuenftige internet flatrate fuer handys gibt ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Integrierte PDF-Viewer im Browser und hat nichts mit der Uni zu tun, außer sie surft mit einem Rechner der Uni auf der Seite 

So wirst das wieder los: http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/firefox-19-integrierten-pdf-betrachter-deaktivieren/


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das ist der Integrierte PDF-Viewer im Browser und hat nichts mit der Uni zu tun, außer sie surft mit einem Rechner der Uni auf der Seite
> 
> So wirst das wieder los: http://stadt-bremerh...r-deaktivieren/



aber die uni macht dass es extra als pdf.js geoeffnet wird und nicht als pdf sowie alle andern dokumente im web 
ich hab davor nicht mal was von pdf.js gehoert ...
zu deinem link ... genau das hab ich schon ausprobiert und dennoch oeffnet sich immer die pdf.js ....
aus meinem post: 





> habe gelesen dass man einfach im browser in den einstellungen pdf auf datei speichern sollte ... hat aber keinen unterschied gemacht ... mir wurde nicht angezeigt dass irgendwas gespeichert wurde ... auch einstellen dass die datei separat im richtigen pdf programm dargestellt werden sollte hat nix gebracht ...


ok mit "im richtigen pdf programm" war adobe gemeint 
sofern ich mich erinnere habe ich sogar extra den browser neu gestartet , weil ich dachte dass dann erst das ganze aktiv wird ... hat aber nix gebracht


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal einen Link zu so einer Seite, wo das via pdf.js gemacht wird?


----------



## Ogil (21. Juni 2013)

Vermutlich ist das einfach ein Javascript das die Anzeige im internen Viewer erzwingt. Deswegen sollte man da trotzdem die Optionen des internern Viewers haben um z.B. das PDF zu speichern.

Aber ja - ein Link und dann kann man dazu genauer was sagen...


----------



## Xidish (21. Juni 2013)

Das js hinter dem pdf steht auch für Javascript.
Diese Format dient dazu, um die Dateien direkt im Browser ohne Drittprogramme darstellen zu können.

Bei Firefox z,B. gibt es das inclusive seit der Version 19.


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

das weiss ich auch schon alles ... mit einem link kann ich leider nicht dienen da man das erst sieht wenn man mit seinem uni konto dort eingeloggt ist :/
die freundin benutzt ausserdem google chrome als browser
ehrlich gesagt hab ich oft mit pdf dateien zu tun etc... aber das ist das erste mal dass ich was mit pdf.js zu tun hab ...


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2013)

Normalerweise hat man doch beim Betrachten von PDF im Browser, wenn man mit der Maus nach rechts unten fährt, ein Menü, wo man uA auch die Datei speichern kann?


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat man doch beim Betrachten von PDF im Browser, wenn man mit der Maus nach rechts unten fährt, ein Menü, wo man uA auch die Datei speichern kann?



so sieht der spass aus : http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3293/f4z7j3lt_png.htm


----------



## Saji (21. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> so sieht der spass aus : http://s7.directuplo...4z7j3lt_png.htm



Schon mal Strg-P und mit dem Microsoft XPS Document Writer speichern als XPS versucht? ^^ Oder direkt drucken?


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Oder direkt drucken?



+1

Wenn mit Strg+P das Druckmenü aufgeht und es der eigene Rechner ist, kann sich die gute ja auch einen PDF-Drucker installieren und so die Datei "speichern".


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Wenn mit Strg+P das Druckmenü aufgeht und es der eigene Rechner ist, kann sich die gute ja auch einen PDF-Drucker installieren und so die Datei "speichern".



Strg + P funktioniert ... ich versuch das jetzt mal mit dem pdf drucker und sag euch dann obs geklappt hat .... freu mich  sag euch dann gleich bescheid ... muss den pdf drucker noch insten etc...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2013)

Und was passiert eigentlich im IE?

Da wird ja dieses pdf.js nicht verwendet. Das geschieht ja "nur" in Mozilla/Chrome-Zeug


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

so ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu duerfen dass es endlich geklappt hat ... ich danke euch allen und besonders saji und spectrumizer, + 1 an euch ...
strg + p und pdf creator (das programm das nen drucker vorgaukelt und das ganze als pdf speichert) von chip funktionieren im firefox ... im chrome hat der pdf creator seine probleme und zeigt nicht alle seiten an :/ ... von daher muss die freundin es wohl ueber ff machen oder ich suche nach nem anderen pdf drucker 
jedenfalls vielen dank ...


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und was passiert eigentlich im IE?
> 
> Da wird ja dieses pdf.js nicht verwendet. Das geschieht ja "nur" in Mozilla/Chrome-Zeug



wieso denkste an IE ? das teil kann nix 
beweis ... ich habs jetzt nomma im IE versucht weil ich net mehr wusste was vorhin dabei rauskam ... ernuechterung ... im IE will der pdf.js laden und nix passiert ... man hat das ganze wie vorhin auf dem bild was ich gepostet habe nur fehlt die datei ... hinten ist alles grau und da ist ein ladebalken in der mitte wo nix passiert ... schrott eben


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2013)

Pdf.js basiert auf HTML5. HTML5 wird erst mit dem IE10 teilweise unterstützt.

Persönlich find ich es eh etwas daneben, jetzt schon die User zu solchen "Features" zu zwingen, obwohl HTML5 noch nicht mal final spezifiziert ist.


----------



## Saji (21. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> so ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu duerfen dass es endlich geklappt hat ... ich danke euch allen und besonders saji und spectrumizer, + 1 an euch ...
> strg + p und pdf creator (das programm das nen drucker vorgaukelt und das ganze als pdf speichert) von chip funktionieren im firefox ... im chrome hat der pdf creator seine probleme und zeigt nicht alle seiten an :/ ... von daher muss die freundin es wohl ueber ff machen oder ich suche nach nem anderen pdf drucker
> jedenfalls vielen dank ...



Nichts zu danken, war halt für mich nahe liegend weil ich auf dem Screen keine Druckoption sehen konnte. ^^


----------

